# Crazy Watering Can



## Four (Feb 28, 2012)

Might impart some empathy to believers as to what religion looks like to atheists. 

<p>Crazy Watering Can from vania heymann on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny stuff!  Have you seen the "agnostic" Southpark episode?  This stuff goes in both directions......


----------



## Four (Feb 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Funny stuff!  Have you seen the "agnostic" Southpark episode?  This stuff goes in both directions......



It wasn't really meant to be funny, or at least to me. I thought it might give some empathy to theists about what the religious world looks like to an atheist.

In regards to your video, i think the pure agnostic position is pretty ridiculous as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Four said:


> i think the pure agnostic position is pretty ridiculous as well.



So, neutrality is bad?


----------



## Four (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, neutrality is bad?



Agnosticism isn't the "i don't know" position. It's the "it is impossible to ever know for sure" position.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Four said:


> Agnosticism isn't the "i don't know" position. It's the "it is impossible to ever know for sure" position.



Six one way, half a dozen the other.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 28, 2012)

Four said:


> It wasn't really meant to be funny, or at least to me. I thought it might give some empathy to theists about what the religious world looks like to an atheist.



The "watering can" appearing on burnt toast, being discovered by a person who drops their coffee mug and you watch it shatter in slow motion was funny.

I think folks who see the virgin Mary in their corn flakes are funny too.

But, I do have empathy for your position, always have.  I understand why one would reach the conclusions you have, they are intellectually "safe."  No faith required, and reason is the driver of your beliefs.  I too use reason, but faith is required to believe in a resurection, and it's not "safe" from an intellectual perspective, it requires acceptance of my limitations.  

I would prefer to believe in God.  That's just my perspective.  But it ties existence together with a purpose beyond "enjoy it while it lasts."  It makes what I do in my daily life more meaningful, not to imply that you do not find purpose in your life...I am only speaking for my conclusions.  I mentioned this in another thread, but that concept alone has done a great deal of good for me.  That is why I scratch my head when anybody would think that such a system is inherently bad.


----------



## Four (Feb 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I would prefer to believe in God.  That's just my perspective.  But it ties existence together with a purpose beyond "enjoy it while it lasts."  It makes what I do in my daily life more meaningful, not to imply that you do not find purpose in your life...I am only speaking for my conclusions.  I mentioned this in another thread, but that concept alone has done a great deal of good for me.  That is why I scratch my head when anybody would think that such a system is inherently bad.



I think i could invent a god / religion that i would prefer to believe in. The judao-christian doctrine doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, besides for perhaps everlasting life. 

Some atheists might say they don't like the idea of living forever... maybe it would actually suck in the long run but i can't fathom running out of stuff to do or things to learn, so i can honestly say i think it would be pretty sweet.

I think if i had to pin one religion down that I don't get to make up that i would "want" to be true, it might be some forms of Buddhism, peaceful, etc, also reincarnation is nifty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Four said:


> I think if i had to pin one religion down that I don't get to make up that i would "want" to be true, it might be some forms of Buddhism, peaceful, etc, also reincarnation is nifty.


Unless you are reincarnated as a dung beetle...


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> The "watering can" appearing on burnt toast, being discovered by a person who drops their coffee mug and you watch it shatter in slow motion was funny.
> 
> I think folks who see the virgin Mary in their corn flakes are funny too.
> 
> ...



Because it's a system that teaches "go to bed or the boogey man will get you" or "go to bed to make Jesus happy" instead of "go to bed so that you can be rested and perform well at school tomorrow".


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless you are reincarnated as a dung beetle...




I'd give that a try one time.  Might be cool.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Because it's a system that teaches "go to bed or the boogey man will get you" or "go to bed to make Jesus happy" instead of "go to bed so that you can be rested and perform well at school tomorrow".



Being rested and performing well at school are both Christian principles.

EDIT:  I know they are not exclusively Christian principles.  But, they are both addressed either directly or indirectly in scripture.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 28, 2012)

Four said:


> I think i could invent a god / religion that i would prefer to believe in. The judao-christian doctrine doesn't appeal to me in the slightest, besides for perhaps everlasting life.
> 
> Some atheists might say they don't like the idea of living forever... maybe it would actually suck in the long run but i can't fathom running out of stuff to do or things to learn, so i can honestly say i think it would be pretty sweet.
> 
> I think if i had to pin one religion down that I don't get to make up that i would "want" to be true, it might be some forms of Buddhism, peaceful, etc, also reincarnation is nifty.


Yea, but the whole idea of denying your actual self and trying to get to a point where nothing is felt or wanted,happiness is gone, laughfter is gone, all those would really suck.


----------



## Four (Feb 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, but the whole idea of denying your actual self and trying to get to a point where nothing is felt or wanted,happiness is gone, laughfter is gone, all those would really suck.



That's very true, which was why i was careful saying "some forms" The eastern religions have just as many sects / branches or more than the western

Some of those criticisms are laid down against some interpretations of heaven as well.


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 28, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Because it's a system that teaches "go to bed or the boogey man will get you" or "go to bed to make Jesus happy" instead of "go to bed so that you can be rested and perform well at school tomorrow".



Actually it's a system that says we are to live life in such a way that you are safely inside the boundaries that God has set up for you. By doing this you glorify God and enjoy the peace and rest that is found only in him, thereby bringing an otherwise unknowable and immense joy to your own life.


----------



## JFS (Feb 28, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, but the whole idea of denying your actual self and trying to get to a point where nothing is felt or wanted,happiness is gone, laughfter is gone, all those would really suck.



Is that a shot at the Buddhist reference?  If so you have it backward.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 29, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I'd give that a try one time.  Might be cool.



They were revered by the Egyptians for their apparent ressurective abilities.


----------

